# yellowish light green goo on tip of penis



## lisajeffreys (Jan 14, 2007)

my 19week old beagle pup has a little yellowish "light green" goo on the tip of his penis. I'm pretty sure this is probably not good... it just happened about 5 minutes ago. Does anyone have any idea what this might be? and should I be alarmed?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It might be an infection, and you should call your vet ASAP.


----------



## my2bullies (Feb 21, 2007)

The excretion is called smegma & is perfectly normal. It's a natural lubricant that keeps the penis from adhereing to the sheath. Most never notice it as dogs do a decent job of keeping themselves cleaning down there. 

However, if you notice a funky smell associated with the excretion, then have your vet check it out as he might have an infection.


----------



## lisajeffreys (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank You So Much... If He Was Acting Funny I Would Be More Alarmed... But They Are Normal Active And Healthy... I've Never Seen This Before And Since Yesterday I Haven't Seen It Again, Believe Me I Keep Looking For It...


----------

